# speedo acting weird



## sharkeyes2004 (Sep 5, 2005)

wow, here's a brain teaser. The speedometer reads 2x of whatever speed I'm going. So if I'm actually driving at 35mph the speedo reads 70. This is kinda messed up since the odometer turns at twice the speed so if I rack up 1500 miles the odometer will say i drove 3000miles. Any ideas guys?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Either the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) or speedometer is bad.


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Does the ECU increase fuel with speed? At a stop in idle, I'm showing 10 mph and the car wants to die...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

J-Rock said:


> Does the ECU increase fuel with speed? At a stop in idle, I'm showing 10 mph and the car wants to die...



Pcik up a haynes manual to find out what the codes are. When you had the codes read, didn't anyone tell you what they where?


----------

